# Do you feed Taste of the Wild?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I was looking at the Pet supplies section on amazon.com and noticed that some of the flavors of the Taste of the Wild food are on sale-the High Prarie Canine formula is only about $1.00 lb which seems really inexpensive.
If you feed T of W, you might want to take a look


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks looks like a good deal--I might just stock up on some bags then


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Does it bother you that TOTW is made by Diamond?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

artbuc said:


> Does it bother you that TOTW is made by Diamond?


Nope--mine is doing well on it and loves it.


----------



## Launi (Nov 27, 2010)

artbuc said:


> Does it bother you that TOTW is made by Diamond?


No, not really. I think Diamond is really doing better now, especially since they've recently starting sourcing from Ethoxyquin-free suppliers. TOTW is the most budget friendly grain-free kibble, too, and I know someone who has a toy Poodle that's doing great on it.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Doesn't bother me. Tia eats TOTW and is doing great on it.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Yup....
I think the "Diamond" thing has gone the way of "Plasma tv burn-in....Doesn't factor in anymore...

Our Girls do well and have been on TOTW for few years now.. [under 400 calories a plus!]


----------



## mdfraser (Dec 7, 2010)

Our boy has benefitted in many ways from TOTW. I think it's a good balance between health and cost. We have a Tractor Supply Store in town who sells it. A couple of times a year I'll get a $10 off coupon in the mail. I like to strike big by taking that coupon in when TOTW is on sale and then getting the extra $10 bucks off. I'll stock up for a couple of months then. I like being able to pick it up locally too. And the cool part about it is I can take Riley shopping in the store whith me when I go there. Unless it's a Home Depot/Lowe's or pet store, there aren't really a lot of stores that allow that.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Izzy is on TOTW Sierra Mountain and is doing great on it.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

mdfraser;1308988Unless it's a Home Depot/Lowe's or pet store said:


> Do all Home Depot and Lowes allow dogs? I don't think I have ever seen a dog in either of those stores.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

lgnutah said:


> Do all Home Depot and Lowes allow dogs? I don't think I have ever seen a dog in either of those stores.


In general I think they do, but technically it is store specific. Call yours and find out. I called mine and got to take Scout with me. Great for training!


----------



## mdfraser (Dec 7, 2010)

Ditto that. Call your local store. I can only think of one other store and that's Orvis in Pigeon Forge.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Just picked up a bag of lamb formula. We still have a good bit of Fowl but I can't wait to see if he likes it!


----------

